# Original Horse Contest.



## Phantomstallion

Hello!!!

I have longed to hold one of these so I am. *First some rules:*

1. A horse is only allowed to enter each class once.
2. Please say which class it is.
3. State the name, gender and breed of horse.
4. Can be real horses or figures.:wink:
5. Also can be drawing
6. Can be videos but *MUST* be yours.

Classes:

1. Highest Rear
2. Best Buck
3. Foal and Mama
4. Biggest Pregnant Mare (LOL)
5. Most identical twins
6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)
7. Best horse in English Tack
8. Best horse in Western Tack
9. Best horse in harness
10. Tallest horse (state height)
and
11. Smallest Horse/Pony (state height)

3 places for each class.

Get Posting!!!!!!!!!!


Good Luck,
Phantom


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Okay, sounds like fun!
Here are my entries....


3. Foal and Mama
My mare Jazz and her colt Kizmit.








8. Best horse in Western Tack
Smokey, Fjord/Arab cross, gelding.








9. Best horse in harness
Kozmo, Miniature Horse, gelding.








11. Smallest Horse/Pony (state height)
Me Jo, Miniature Horse, gelding. Height, 30". 
(Oh, and NO, he is not ridden, the saddle was his parade "costume" only....)


----------



## eqstrngirl16

Tallest horse 15.4hh
he's definitely not the tallest out therebut hes stocky!


----------



## masatisan

Classes:

1. Highest Rear
Uriel and I dont know the other one's name, Canadian horses, both male (Uriel is a stallion, the other a gelding)
(hope the vid works)




Caleb, Percheron/arabian and Samurai, Canadian







3. Foal and Mama
Dream and her filly Whisper, Canadian horses







6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)
Caleb Percheron/arabian in winter







Caleb Percheron/arabian in summer







7. Best horse in English Tack
Perle, Canadian mare







8. Best horse in Western Tack
Caleb Percheron/arabian








9. Best horse in harness
Lucifer, Canadian stallion








​


----------



## Juna

Those are beautiful Canadian horses, masatisan!!


----------



## smrobs

3. Foal and Mama
Bessie (Belgian Mare) and her foal Rafe (QHx :stud at the time but is now a gelding)









4. Biggest Pregnant Mare (both height wise and around LOL)
Bessie, Belgian









8. Best horse in Western Tack
Dobe, BLM Mustang gelding









9. Best horse in harness
Big John, Percheron gelding. Mainly, I chose him because he looks good regardless of what he's doing :lol:.









10. Tallest horse (state height)
Big John, Percheron gelding, 18 hands


----------



## Juna

All the horses are Arabian and all the pics were taken by me, except the last one...I'm in the photo with the stallion. :lol:








Class: Mare and Foal. Name: Beylee and Crystal 








Class: Mare and Foal. Name: Psycadelle and Del Rio








Class: Pregnant Mare. Name: Charm








Class: Highest Rear. Name: Visolino


----------



## Juna

smrobs - that is the most gorgeous Belgian I have ever seen!!! She is definitely the biggest pregnant mare I've ever seen, too. LOL


----------



## smrobs

Why, thank you. Though I think her personality might be showing through and blinding you. I love her and she's a sweetie, but she really isn't very pretty :lol:.

That bay in your last pic though, :shock: Wowee!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Good rear Visolino!!!!


----------



## manca

Best buck, holsteiner mare Candilla








When the contest will be over?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

smallest horse: not sure exact height but is smaller then any mini i have ever seen!! this is her next to my golden retriver so you can see the ize of her!!! (i love this photo!!)
will post more lata


----------



## Phantomstallion

It's gonna be hard to judge


----------



## NutBolts

Thoroughbred - Gelding. Tallest Horse. 17.1 hands. Name Crowd Signal. That's my wife and her Baby. I took the photo.


----------



## beau159

Horses entered:
Misty - 1993 Nokota/Welsh mare
Beau (Ravishing Beau) - 1998 APHA gelding
Cherry (RMK Cherokee) - 2003 AQHA mare



*6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)*
Here Misty is in the winter (gets lots of black hairs)










And here she is in the summer, on the right side of the picture (gets lots of white an red hairs).












*8. Best horse in Western Tack*
This is my horse Beau's western barrel racing get-up.










This is my horse Cherry and her western show get-up.











*10. Tallest horse (state height)
*This is my horse Beau and he is 16.1 hands high.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Oh yeah the closing date is :

20th April


----------



## Rowzy

2. Best Buck
Gypsy, 9 year old Arab mare (She was about 7 or 8 in this picture though). Sorry about the quality, as you can tell its a picture of a picture that I took. I couldnt find the digital file anywhere .









If it stops raining and I get around to it I am going to take a picture of Roma in his english tack for this contest


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool. I love the angle of her head!


----------



## Zora

1. Highest Rear
Name, Morning Glory, Hispano Arab mare.








2. Best Buck
Name, Morning Glory, Hispano arab mare.








3. Foal and Mama
Name, Majic. Arab mare and her foal Morning Glory.








4. Biggest Pregnant Mare (LOL)
5. Most identical twins
6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)
7. Best horse in English Tack
Name, Pesky. Quarter horse mare.








8. Best horse in Western Tack
9. Best horse in harness
10. Tallest horse (state height)
and
11. Smallest Horse/Pony (state height)
Name, Midnight. Mini horse mare. height 30''


----------



## CloudsMystique

Okay, so we can enter an unlimited number of photos in each class as long as each horse is only entered once?




1. Highest Rear

Days-old Thoroughbred colt at the Irish National stud:









Fendi, Paso Fino gelding:









Mystique, Missouri Fox Trotter mare:










2. Best Buck

Dazzle, Quarab filly:









Mystique, Missouri Fox Trotter mare:









Flicka, Paint filly:










3. Foal and Mama

Mystique and Beau, Missouri Fox Trotter mare and filly:









Thoroughbred mare and colt:










5. Most identical twins

I don't know their names or breeds, but they're both mares:










6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)

Fendi, Paso Fino gelding in summer:









And in winter:









Jenny the jenny in winter:









And in summer:










7. Best horse in English Tack

Gabriel, Andalusian stallion:










8. Best horse in Western Tack

Mystique, Missouri Fox Trotter mare:


----------



## Phantomstallion

Did you take all these photos? and do you know all the horses in them, clouds?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Phantomstallion said:


> Did you take all these photos? and do you know all the horses in them, clouds?



Oops, I just realized I didn't take two of the pictures (best western tack and the mare and foal picture that was obviously scanned). It's my horse and I'm in one of the two... is that allowed? It didn't say in the rules that they all had to be taken by you...

And how do you define "know?" Looked at them? Petted them? Ridden them? Owned them?


----------



## Phantomstallion

> And how do you define "know?" Looked at them? Petted them? Ridden them? Owned them?


All accept from ridden.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Phantomstallion said:


> All accept from ridden.


So you have to have owned the horse, but not ridden it?


----------



## Phantomstallion

Sorry was gonna delete that one too. No not own or ridden but petted, looked, spent some time with etc...

That's why it was one of the rules to state the name, breed and gender.


----------



## equus717

Class #6 biggest change in winter and summer.

QT yearling winter









QT summer









Mare and foal class
PT and QT.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Pretty hard to beat change, Equus!!


----------



## CloudsMystique

Phantomstallion said:


> Sorry was gonna delete that one too. No not own or ridden but petted, looked, spent some time with etc...
> 
> That's why it was one of the rules to state the name, breed and gender.




I've actually ridden all of them except the Thoroughbred mare and foal, and I spent time with them and petted them. I just forgot the two look-alike mares' names.

Are the two pictures I didn't actually take allowed?


Why all the interrogation? Haha.


----------



## lildonkey8

Highest Rear: Tanoka, 4 year old haffie







Best horse in Western Tack, Ally, 10 (?) year old paint








Pleas ignore the buck...with that I would have broken the rules


----------



## Phantomstallion

CloudsMystique said:


> I've actually ridden all of them except the Thoroughbred mare and foal, and I spent time with them and petted them. I just forgot the two look-alike mares' names.
> 
> Are the two pictures I didn't actually take allowed?
> 
> 
> Why all the interrogation? Haha.



Are you in the two pics that you didn't take. If no have you done the pett, ride etc. stuff?


----------



## CloudsMystique

Phantomstallion said:


> Are you in the two pics that you didn't take. If no have you done the pett, ride etc. stuff?


I'm in one of the pictures... the one that I'm not in is a picture of my horse and her dam, and I've ridden them both.


----------



## equus717

Phantomstallion said:


> Pretty hard to beat change, Equus!!


Thanks. She is my future show mare. I am very excited about her. I can't wait to see what color she is this summer. She is starting to shed her winter coat now.


----------



## AngieLee

6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)

Norman. 19 year old Standardbred gelding

Summer:











Winter:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

when are you judging??


----------



## Phantomstallion

Marlea Warlea said:


> when are you judging??


End date is 20th april. Results should be on 21st or 22nd


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh ok


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Best horse in Western tack: Cheyenne Quarter horse mare. yes it looks like the saddle's pinching her but it isn't I got it checked out.









Best horse in English tack: cheyenne quarter horse mare (she's the horse in the front)









Mare and Foal: Kallie and her colt, Phoenix:









more are coming soon


----------



## Cheyennes mom

Also, I call Cheyenne a horse but she's small enough to be a pony so could I say tallest pony instead of tallest horse? lol just wondering

Also, I know this isn't going to win, but here's an entery for biggest buck: Georgia quarter horse mare


----------



## whiskeynoo

3. Foal and Mama








Tia and her new born Chip (this was taken a few years ago)
4. Biggest Pregnant Mare (LOL)








One of my dads mare's Tia, few days before chip popped out 
6. Biggest change in colour between winter and summer (a photo in summer and winter per horse)







Hob-knob in the winter








Hob-knob in the summer
7. Best horse in English Tack







The gelding my step-dad was working with before the horse was sent to ireland to event.
8. Best horse in Western Tack








Was just messing about with whiskey and my dads saddle (my feet never even reached the bottom of the stirrups!)
9. Best horse in harness







Hob-knob just plodding on


----------



## Phantomstallion

LOL. Only 2 more days!!!! Come on!!!!


----------



## beauforever23

Class 7 : best horse in english tack
he's my horse Beau, gelding and Thoroughbred.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Love Beau. That the name of my Purebred Spanish Horse on Howrse. LOL


----------



## vikki92

*FOAL & MAMA:*
Dolly & Gabriella, Mare & Filly, Haflinger & draft cross.








*BEST IN ENGLISH TACK:*
Thunder, Gelding, Qh/belgium








*TALLEST HORSE:*
Thunder, Gelding, qh/belgium. 16HH


----------



## Phantomstallion

Tomorrow I will post a big stop and anything after that will not be included in this one or the next one.


----------



## equus717

Class#2 Best Buck
QT got mad at her momma.










Class #8. Best horse in Western Tack
Cutter










I have a question does side saddle count for English riding?


----------



## Phantomstallion

I don't know officaly but in this contest yes.


----------



## equus717

Alright then I will get a picture of her in sidesaddle. I haven't rode her yet sidesaddle but have gotten her used to the tack.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool. Can't Wait to see it.


----------



## equus717

7. Best Horse in English Tack
Cutter Side Saddle



















I am going to have this saddle redone so that I can ride in it. I thought this would be cute.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Looks awesome. Very classical!:lol:


----------



## equus717

Thanks. I am going to have it redone. So that I can ride in it. I saw something today that I didn't like a strap was broken on it. So am going to have it remade.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

equus717 said:


> Thanks. I am going to have it redone. So that I can ride in it. I saw something today that I didn't like a strap was broken on it. So am going to have it remade.




Wow, where did you find your side saddle!?!
That is really an amazing find. Do you know anything about it, like when or who made it etc.?
I am sooo jealous, would LOVE to have one myself. 

We participate in our local parades, and there is a group of ladies that come all dressed in period clothing, riding side saddle, it is really beautiful to see!


----------



## Phantomstallion

*stop!!!!!!!!!!!*
​


----------



## Phantomstallion

Ok. Here are the results of the first six:

*1. Highest Rear:

*1st: Juna with Visolino

2nd: CloudsMystique with the Thoroughbred colt.

3rd: Masatisan with Uriel and ???

*2. Beat Buck

*1st: Rowzy with Gypsy

2nd: Namca with Candilla

3rd: Clouds Mystique with Flicka

*3. Foal and Mama

*1st: SpiritedLCS with Jazz and Kizmit

2nd Vikki92 with Dolly and Gabriela

3rd: Bessie and Rafe

*4. Biggest Pregnant Mare:

*1st Smrobs with Bessie

2nd WhiskeyMoo with Tia

3rd Juna with Charm

*5. MOst identical Twins

*1st CloudsMystique with ???

2nd N/A

3rd N/A

*6. Biggest Change **in Colour*

1st equus717 with QT

2nd Angie Lee with Norman

3rd Beau159 with Misty

More to come...


----------



## equus717

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> Wow, where did you find your side saddle!?!
> That is really an amazing find. Do you know anything about it, like when or who made it etc.?
> I am sooo jealous, would LOVE to have one myself.
> 
> We participate in our local parades, and there is a group of ladies that come all dressed in period clothing, riding side saddle, it is really beautiful to see!


I got it from the Amish. Someone sold it to them. I am in the process of getting it redone and hopefully ride Cutter sidesaddle with it.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*7.Best Horse in English Tack

*1st Vikki92 with Thunder

2nd Beauforever with Beau

3rd Whiskeynoo with 'the gelding

*8. Best Horse in Western T**ack*

1st Beau159 with Beau

2nd SpiritedLCS with Smokey

3rd Cheyennes Mom with Cheyennes

*9. Best horse in Harness

*1st Kozmo with SpiritedLCS

2nd Masatisan with Lucifer

3rd Whiskeynoo with Hob-Nob

*10. Tallest Horse

*1st smrobs with 18hh

2nd Nutsbolts with 17.1hh

3rd Vikki92 with 16hh

*11. Smallest Pony

*1st SpiritedLCS with 30" shares with Zora also with 30"

2nd Marlea Warlea with Latus

3rd N/A


WELL DONE EVERYBODY!!! THANK YOU FOR THE ENTRIES!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

The new theme will be here TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beauforever23

Oooo yayyy i made 2nd place with beau


----------



## equus717

Sweet I got first. That is the first time I have won first with my horses. Thank you. I look forward to the next contest. 

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Phantomstallion

equus717 said:


> Sweet I got first. That is the first time I have won first with my horses. Thank you. I look forward to the next contest.
> 
> Congratulations everyone.


Well your/QT's differance in colour was pretty amazing...:lol::lol:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Thank you!, and congrats to everybody else too!


----------



## vikki92

yay! i got first, secound & thrid!  Thank you!! my horses feel loved! lol


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Phantomstallion said:


> *7.Best Horse in English Tack*
> 
> 1st Vikki92 with Thunder
> 
> 2nd Beauforever with Beau
> 
> 3rd Whiskeynoo with 'the gelding
> 
> *8. Best Horse in Western T**ack*
> 
> 1st Beau159 with Beau
> 
> 2nd SpiritedLCS with Smokey
> 
> 3rd Cheyennes Mom with Cheyennes
> 
> *9. Best horse in Harness*
> 
> 1st Kozmo with SpiritedLCS
> 
> 2nd Masatisan with Lucifer
> 
> 3rd Whiskeynoo with Hob-Nob
> 
> *10. Tallest Horse*
> 
> 1st smrobs with 18hh
> 
> 2nd Nutsbolts with 17.1hh
> 
> 3rd Vikki92 with 16hh
> 
> *11. Smallest Pony*
> 
> 1st SpiritedLCS with 30" shares with Zora also with 30"
> 
> 2nd Marlea Warlea with Latus
> 
> 3rd N/A
> 
> 
> WELL DONE EVERYBODY!!! THANK YOU FOR THE ENTRIES!!!


ponies name is moo moo (lol)


----------



## Rowzy

Wow, I got a 1st place. Thank you.

Congrats everybody.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Congratulations!!!!! Can everybody spread the word to anybody who praticipated, please?


----------



## Phantomstallion

OK. The moment all of you have been waiting for...

the new theme is...

FAIRYTALE ON HORSEBACK.

*Rules:

*1. Can be video or freezframe* only.
2. State the name of the fairytale and horses in it(people's names are optional).
3. Say what roles the horses have.
4. If freezeframe say what part it is.
5. Have a name for your group/act.
7. Any age group are welcome so it can be your son/daughter/gran/grandpaetc...
8.THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT!!!!! *HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!*

END DATE IS 31ST-1ST OF MAY. I WILL PUT UP THE BIG STOP AGAIN.

GOOD LUCK!!! 

*Freezeframe is like a shot from a story e.g shopping could be like a few people with baskets in a postion of a walk.


----------



## equus717

Nice but I am not entering this one. I will look at the other's that people put up.

One horse to ride just no way to do a fairytale but it looks like fun. I hope that we can have this theme next year when my QT is going then.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

please explain more... soz im a little slow :/


----------



## Phantomstallion

Well, this is what I would do :

Gather some friends
Decide on a story
Maybe write up a script
Practise Practise Practise Practise
Then get someone to record it e.g my dad,mum.
Put it up here.

I got this idea from a book I read from the 'Saddle Club' series. Thought it would be fun for you to do and for me to watch

Marlea if you still don't get it PM me.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

That sounds like a really fun, original contest! 

We are still getting snow here though. The closest thing I could enter would be a pic from last years St. Patrick's Day Parade.
Our friends made a rainbow and pot-o-gold on their buckboard, and we dressed our minis up as leprechauns... 
Guess I will post it, and if you think it does not meet the requirements, feel free to omit it from the contest? :wink:


----------



## Marlea Warlea

dang it, i cant enter... the only wat to upload vids is from youtube, whixh i dont have


----------



## whiskeynoo

Yay 2nd and two 3rds  thank you! 
This new contest seems interesting, however i don't think i will participate as i don't have many friends and the friends i do have are terrified of horses haha! 
can't wait to see what people come up with!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Marlea Warlea said:


> dang it, i cant enter... the only wat to upload vids is from youtube, whixh i dont have



You can do a freezframe, which is only a photo.


----------



## beauforever23

PhantomStallion i pmed you asking about the contest


----------



## Phantomstallion

beauforever23 said:


> PhantomStallion i pmed you asking about the contest


Yep, I know. I've replied.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Stop!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

This completely over-run but I was busy with an exam so excuse me. The winner was the only entry.

Well Done.

The next comp will start on 1st June.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots

Hmmm, placing first by default,  well thanks I guess? :wink:
Looking forward to your next contest though!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Sorry but I want at least 1st in each comp.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Ok the next one is ready. Nothing fancy!

*Rules:*


1. A horse is only allowed to enter each class once.
2. Please say which class it is.
3. State the name, gender and breed of horse.
4. Can be real horses or figures.:wink:
5. Also can be drawing
6. Video only for class 4!!!

​*Classes:*

1. Most Accurate Drawing(please post reference and drawing)
2. Horse in Pasture-judged on clearness and contrast of the horse and background
3. Dirtiest Horse
4. Funniest, most 'rider's fault' fall.

Extra:

This is just a fun one if you have done all your entries.

Try and post a willy nilly, wild guess at a horse I would love to own by appearence.:lol:


----------



## Phantomstallion

Waited too long to edit so scratch the first list and look at this one:

Ok the next one is ready. Nothing fancy!

*Rules:*


1. A horse is only allowed to enter each class once.
2. Please say which class it is.
3. State the name, gender and breed of horse.
4. Can be real horses or figures.:wink:
5. Also can be drawing
6. Video only for class 4!!!

​ *Classes:*

1. Most Accurate Drawing(please post reference and drawing)
2. Horse in Pasture-judged on clearness and contrast of the horse and background
3. Dirtiest Horse
4. Funniest, most 'rider's fault' fall.
5.Greyest Gray
6. Fuzziest Forelock-shot of only horse's face/head
7. Most feathered feet-shot of the whole horse
8.Highest Rear
9. The arabian with the most dished face.

3 places for each class
Extra:

This is just a fun one if you have done all your entries.

Try and post a willy nilly, wild guess at a horse I would love to own by appearance.:grin::lol:

3 horses.

*THE HORSE HAS TO BE YOURS(OWNED BY YOU OR YOUR FAMILY)!!!!*


----------



## To ride the sky

*Horse is Pasture*

Horse in Pasture


----------



## Marlea Warlea

phantom, do you think you could start a new contest thread? It's easier to follow?


----------



## Phantomstallion

How will it be easier to follow?


----------



## Marlea Warlea

because you have som many comps on the one thread... please??


----------



## Phantomstallion

Sorry. No. It's only 3.


----------



## Marlea Warlea

oh ok, im sure i'll manage


----------



## Phantomstallion

Plus, only the latest one is going on. The classes are at the top of this page.


----------

